# New to the Board



## lcraggs2004 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi All
I am new here so just wanted to say hi. My hubby and I live in Larnaka and have done for 5 years now. We work in Napa in the summer and laze around all winter. Apart from tornadoes all is good and we are living the dream!

To anyone who wishes to move but is afraid, remember the Nike advert and
.............JUST DO IT


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

lcraggs2004 said:


> Hi All
> I am new here so just wanted to say hi. My hubby and I live in Larnaka and have done for 5 years now. We work in Napa in the summer and laze around all winter. Apart from tornadoes all is good and we are living the dream!
> 
> To anyone who wishes to move but is afraid, remember the Nike advert and
> .............JUST DO IT


Sounds great. Well done


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

lcraggs2004 said:


> Hi All
> I am new here so just wanted to say hi. My hubby and I live in Larnaka and have done for 5 years now. We work in Napa in the summer and laze around all winter. Apart from tornadoes all is good and we are living the dream!
> 
> To anyone who wishes to move but is afraid, remember the Nike advert and
> .............JUST DO IT



Hi, We are out to Paphos in 13 days and counting, we have had a house there for over a year now and long to settle for good. I agree if you dont take a chance now you will never know. Where has all the sun gone !!!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

only been here 6 month , had apartment 4 years , love it, scarry but if its where you want to be plan well take time get it right then give it a go .
Tricia


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

lcraggs2004 said:


> Hi All
> I am new here so just wanted to say hi. My hubby and I live in Larnaka and have done for 5 years now. We work in Napa in the summer and laze around all winter. Apart from tornadoes all is good and we are living the dream!
> 
> To anyone who wishes to move but is afraid, remember the Nike advert and
> .............JUST DO IT


Nice one sounds like you got it right


----------



## lynn4213 (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad you like it here as we do


----------



## yolly123 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Oh Lucky you!!*




lcraggs2004 said:


> Hi All
> I am new here so just wanted to say hi. My hubby and I live in Larnaka and have done for 5 years now. We work in Napa in the summer and laze around all winter. Apart from tornadoes all is good and we are living the dream!
> 
> To anyone who wishes to move but is afraid, remember the Nike advert and
> .............JUST DO IT


Hi there,really envy you!! What work do you do in Napa?? My husband and i wanted to relocate to Larnaca but we couldnt find any work that would pay enough to support us and our 12year old son,We are now looking at Tenerife. Just gotta get away from the UK!!!


----------



## lcraggs2004 (Mar 29, 2009)

yolly123 said:


> Hi there,really envy you!! What work do you do in Napa?? My husband and i wanted to relocate to Larnaca but we couldnt find any work that would pay enough to support us and our 12year old son,We are now looking at Tenerife. Just gotta get away from the UK!!!


Hey Yolly
I usually work behind the bar and my husband is a DJ in Starskys nightclub.
However all things have changed this year and I seem to have all my fingers in different pies. (Finding work that will support your family is a must) so here is what I will be doing this year.

3 nights a week in a new bar in Larnaca (NR Dhekalia , which will actually be ex-pat / squaddie / local friendly!!) , then leave there and work 7 night s aweek as in house promotions for a club in Napa (photographer / videographer / general promotions within the club) , also I will be doping wedding photogrphy during the day time (maybe 1 a week) for a company that works in Napa and Larnaka areas.
I also design websites and run my own ayia napa site and forum.

So I guess it always comes down to........"the harder I work , the luckier I am"


----------



## yolly123 (Sep 7, 2008)

lcraggs2004 said:


> Hey Yolly
> I usually work behind the bar and my husband is a DJ in Starskys nightclub.
> However all things have changed this year and I seem to have all my fingers in different pies. (Finding work that will support your family is a must) so here is what I will be doing this year.
> 
> ...


Oh Wow, you do indeed have a lot of pies to juggle!! Thanks for replying, It is good that you have these skills,i guess to be able to earn enough you have to have work skills that are relevent. My partner has his own insurance business in the UK and i work for a care agency,sadly not much call for this in Cyprus. Well done to you. Still not going to give up my dream !!!


----------

